# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld na Mirena

## karin 1981

Ik heb 7 weken geleden de mirena laten verwijderen. Ik hoorde dat het wel even kan duren voor je ongesteld wordt maar ben het nu nog steeds niet. Is er een mogelijkheid dat ik zwanger ben of duurt het idd zo lang voor je ongesteld wordt?

----------


## fanthagiro

heb je al een zwangerschaps test gedaan? soms helpt het je zelf even voor de "gek"te houden en een test te doen, als die negatief is dan wordt je waarschijnlijk snel ongesteld.

Bij de kruitvat zijn ze het goedkoopst geloof 10 euro, dus mocht je het nog niet hebben gedaan omdat je het duur vind, zou ik hem daar halen, tgenwoordig maakt het echt niet meer uit welk merk test je gebruikt.

Je kan ook een test bij de dokter laten doen, dat kost iets van 17,50.

Gewoon doen hoor dat geeft je in iedergeval rust,

groetjes
fanthagiro

----------


## smuts

Heb mijn mirena er 27 september uit laten halen ben ook nog niet ongesteld, kan wel voelen dat ik het worden moet, ben weer kribbig, snel geirriteerd en puistjes en hoofdpijn allemaal dingen die ik 4 jaar niet heb gehad.. ik hoop dat snel komt.. maar ben er ook al achter dat wel eventjes duurt.. groetjes uit zwolle

----------


## sjvaneekhout

ik ben wel benieuwd wat jullie ervaring dan is geweest, na hoeveel tijd werden jullie weer ongesteld na het laten weghalen van de mirena-spiraal? Ik heb ruim 7 maanden die spiraal in me gehad, maar voelde me er niet goed bij. (eigenlijk constant bloedverlies, vaak teveel voor een inlegkruisje. En volgens mij vaker depri, saggo)

Maar nu ben ik heel benieuwd wanneer ik weer ongesteld word. Hij is er nu 5 a 6weken geleden uitgehaald. Is dat wel normaal dat ik nog niet ongesteld word? echt ongerust ben ik niet, want ik zou het wel leuk vinden weer zwanger te zijn, ookal ben ik er nu wel een beetje oud voor (42) :Confused:

----------


## Bianca011206

Ik was gelijk de volgende dag ongesteld!
Bah wat heb ik daar van gebaald..
Ik heb m op 21 november van dit jaar laten verwijderen, en de 22e was mijn verjaardag, dus op mijn verjaardag ongesteld, beter kun je niet treffen...

----------


## antje111111

> Ik was gelijk de volgende dag ongesteld!
> Bah wat heb ik daar van gebaald..
> Ik heb m op 21 november van dit jaar laten verwijderen, en de 22e was mijn verjaardag, dus op mijn verjaardag ongesteld, beter kun je niet treffen...


hier nog zo 1. ik gevraagd aan de gynecoloog: ik wordt toch niet gelijk ongesteld he? (twas de dag voor kerst).

hij: neeeeeeeeeeeh, en sowieso is t maar een heel klein beetje omdat t slijmvlies zich niet heeft kunnen ophopen.

nou, mooi WEL met kerst ongesteld dus. en ook niet een klein beetje of eventjes. gatver wat heb ik gebaald!

----------


## sjoukje1965

hallo 
ook ik heb de mirena gehad die wou ik alleen omdat mij verteld was dat je bijna tot niet meer ongesteld zou worden nou niks was mider waar was constant ongesteld en op laats was het bijna 4 weken wel en 1 week niet dus dat ding eruit laten halen maar bleef de eerste maand nog 4 weken ongesteld en toen heb ik de pleisterpil geprobeerd maar hier ook weer het zelfde constant ongesteld en ik plakte gewoon door daar ik niet meer ongesteld wou zijn dus nu niks gebruiken en nu gewoon weer eens in de maand want ik heb zoiets van ik heb de menstruatie al 30 jaar en vind het wel genoeg die rommel elke weer veel buikpijn en veel bloedverlies als overdag een tapon en een nachtverband moet gebruiken en nachts is het helemaal erg moet hele strake onderbroekje dragen anders lek ik door want wat ik ook probeer van anticonceptie het werkt nu bij mij averrechts ik hoop dat er iemand die dit kent en wat haar arts daar gedaan heeft 
ja de overgang blijft nog wel een tijdje uit hoor want ik ben elke maand nog steeds op tijd en geen enkel voorteken dat de overgang begint te komen

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Sjoukje,

Vervelend zo die menstruatie bij jou. De moeder van een vriendin van mij die had ook problemen met haar menstruatie. De pil werkte niet tot nauwelijks, een spiraal werkte helemaal niet en verergerde de klachten aleen maar. Alles qua anticonceptie wat in het bereik van de huisarts ligt, hebben ze bij haar geprobeerd gehad, maar niets hielp haar klachten van veel bloedverlies en pijn te verhelpen. Uiteindelijk is ze doorgestuurd naar de gynaecoloog waar ze een inwendige echo kreeg. En wat bleek...........ze bouwde veel te veel baarmoederslijmvlies op, waardoor zij dus die hevige menstruatie iedere maand had. Ze hebben toen het teveel aan baarmoederslijm eraf geschraapt. Dat hielp voor haar klachten en ze had weer een normale hoeveelheid qua bloedverlies. Een jaar later begon ze weer opnieuw met hevige menstruaties, en ze is toen weer terug gegaan naar de gynaecoloog, en ze had weer teveel aan baarmoederslijmvlies. Dus je raad het al, weer hebben ze het teveel eraf geschraapt, en nu heeft ze weer een normale menstruatie. Dus misschien bouw jij ook teveel baarmoederslijmvlies op.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sjoukje1965

hoi deylanna
thanks voor je berichtje ik zal er zeker wat mee doen en wie weet is het bij het ook het zelfde.

gr sjoukje

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Sjoukje,

Laat het in ieder geval eens goed nakijken. Kan niks geen kwaad.
Laat, als je wil, nog eens horen hoe het verder gaat. Sterkte.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sjoukje1965

hoi deylanna
ik zal me zeker laten onderzoeken en zal het ook laten weten wat de uitkomst daar van is 


gr sjoukje

----------

